# Cheap Electric Wood Stove Heater?



## rparten (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone know what the least expensive wood stove heater is and where I can get one? I found some nice ones by Lincoln Hearth Products, but they cost $200-$270. I am willing to sacrifice durability quality to pay less, any ideas?


----------



## travelover (Mar 5, 2008)

Have you checked Craiglist?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=woodstove


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 5, 2008)

Try your craiglist, freecycle and any other classifieds around for a used one. I still don't know what an electric wood stove is.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome RParten:
Please be cautious about trying to go too economical. Be sure whatever you end up with has the Underwriters Laboratory label for your safety. It is a pitiful sight to see a wood stove standing in the center of a burned down house.
Glenn


----------

